# How to reset login details for 10.0.0.2 ?



## armxx048 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello Community,

Hello, I currently have a Belkin P74476au. When I put 10.0.0.2 into the browser I have to enter my username and password, A few months ago I changed it and now I forgot it. Is there anyway to reset the password?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.



johnwill said:


> Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure it. There is no way to fetch the password without a reset.


----------



## armxx048 (Apr 25, 2018)

Deejay100six said:


> Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.


Hey there thanks for the answer. Even I also found some articles where the login credentials for 10.0.0.2 router login were given like in this article: [Link removed-New member]. But the given details are not working.

Whats the problem ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

You could post links to a hundred different articles but they're all going to say the same, reset your router.

If you tried that and it failed, please post details about what happened.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Also, Pre-posting Requirements - for both Wired and Wireless Connectivity Issues


----------

